# Good two stone combo for work



## tehsan (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi everybody,

I need your help to find a very cood two stone set which I can use at work for my knifes. (Japanese restaurant)
I feel that I am getting fairly good at sharpening double and single bavel knives. So far I have been using the stones we have at work. A 3000/6000 stone of unknown manufacturer and a 10000 which I believe is a Imanishi Ceramik. I only use the 3000 and finish on the 10000. The 3000 seems a lot coarser than labeled. I cuts quite aggressively and a burr is formed quickly. 
The 10000 gives a great mirror finish but sometimes I think it might be a little to much?

I use my knives every day at work and I sharpen them one to two times a week depending on the knife. 
The knives I use are: Takamura Santoku stainless, 270mm sujihiki, 270mm yanagiba, 210mm Deba (all white steel and house brand from kappabashi shops)
I plan on getting a 270mm Gyuto soon but I am not sure about steel yet. Might be Aogami Super, swedish steel or shirogami.

I would like stones that I can use well with all my knives and that give me quick and good results. Time to sharpen is always limited since a have to do it in between prep and service. 
I love taking time when sharpening my knives but it is simply not possible at work and because of that I want to limit my self to a two stone set.

I have a Imanishi Ceramik 8000 lying around which I could use but I am not sure if I want to find a stone to go along with it or a completely new set.

I have been looking at the JNS stone which look very interesting. Any other ideas on stone which might fit my needs nicely?

Thanks a lot 

John


----------



## Krakorak (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi, I personally would jump on the 1k and 6k stones from JNS, both are 15% off at the moment, the only problem for you might be that after applying that discount, the price would still be a little too low for a free shipping, which is otherwise quite expensive ...But they are great stones (I presonally have both and wouldn't sell the never), ever ready to use, as they are splash and go, hardly any dishing, so they will last long, the JNS 1k is a fast stone...and the grit combo would be just fine from anything you might need, I believe...maybe expect the single bevels where a finer grit might be welcome...but there your 10 k stone might be ready to solve that problem...


----------



## Krakorak (Dec 13, 2016)

..sorry, I wanted to write "for anything you might need"...


----------



## Krakorak (Dec 13, 2016)

To explain that money issue - Maxim from JNS ships for free from 1000 DKK altogether, but its 1000 DKK WITHOUT VAT - so count carefuly eventually...


----------



## daveb (Dec 13, 2016)

+1 to JNS, esp for S&G.

This is a great little item to push a purchase up a little. I carry one (in a sheath) in my pocket frequently.

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/munetoshi-small-kurouchi-75mm/

If you're in the States, JKI also has some great options, shipping overseas is doable but anything USPS touches starts to get pricey fast.


----------



## Krakorak (Dec 13, 2016)

Or this might be a useful addition to your collection, in case you would like to qualify for the free shipping from JNS: http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/munetoshi-kurouchi-petty-165mm/

The Munetoshi 240 mm gyuto I had the opportunity to try was a really great cutter!


----------



## Krassi (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi even with all my jnat bricks i will keep the JNS 1k and 6k.. i love both stones and they are awesome.

Checking those Imanishi ceramic stones is also a idea.. a frind from a germyn forum tested a lot of them and they behave a lot like jnat (well the 6k was very funky.. i also would say the JNS 6k imitates a Uchigumori very close from the feedback)

best regards Daniel


----------



## mcritchlow (Dec 13, 2016)

Completely agree with the already mentioned options. I don't think you mentioned a budget, so I'll just put the JKI Diamond Set (1k/6k) out there as an option. If you want true splash and go and quick cutting, consistent stones, they're truly amazing for that. It is pricey, so perhaps that issue might rule it out for you. Otherwise the JNS 1k/6k is an awesome choice.


----------



## tehsan (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the replies so far. Seems like jns stones are well perceived. The 1 and 6k Stones were the ones i was looking at as well. What about the red aoto matukusuyama or the aoto matukusuyama? I am not if I have really understood their purpose yet. Are they finishing stones or in between Stones?

Would love to get the free shipping and I was looking at the MUNETOSHI SMALL KUROUCHI. Sadly it's sold out right now. 

I live in Germany and it seems like sources for stones are a little limited here. I haven't really set a budget but I think I want to spend less then 200. 

You have a link to the Imanishi Ceramic Test?

Keep it coming if you have more ideas. Thanks again.


----------



## Krassi (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Tehsan!

here ya go : http://kochmalscharf.freeforums.net/thread/437/imanishi-keramik-schleifsteinserie
Are you the Friend of Krakorak from Berlin? 
He asked me if i knew some sharpening learning stuff (not those hipster mom 10 People Stone selling shows).. but i dondt know anyone from Berlin.

The Imanishis seem to be very jnat-like and interesting. 
ALso since i got the Jns 1k and 6k i can totally recommend them.

Seeya, Daniel!


----------



## Krakorak (Dec 13, 2016)

Krassi said:


> Hi Tehsan!
> 
> here ya go : http://kochmalscharf.freeforums.net/thread/437/imanishi-keramik-schleifsteinserie
> Are you the Friend of Krakorak from Berlin?
> ...



Nooo, its somebody else, not an active member here..But that guy from Berlin was the reason why I knew all the numbers about the free shipping so quickly, because I recommended exactly the same combination to that guy and had counted that already for him..


----------



## tehsan (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for the link. No idea who that might be. I am from berlin tho.


----------



## Krassi (Dec 13, 2016)

Hahah! ok well still no problem with help!
Hope this helps.. seems to be interesting.. especially the 6k.
seeya, daniel (from cologne)


----------



## Matus (Dec 13, 2016)

I would throw in the AI #1000 stone from Schinichi Watanabe. At the moment he is selling them with Christmas discount. The stone does not feel as smooth as JNS1000, but it crazy fast. Not that I would have easy time to choose one over the other, but just to give you more options. Shinichi speaks rather well English, replies fast, and undervalues the packages, so you will not have to pay import duties. Ask me how I know 

JNS 1k and 6k is definitely a good choice, though I would be intrigued to get the Matukusuyama from JNS instead of the 6k. That stone has blend of different grits and would give you a little more bite than the 6k.


----------



## Krassi (Dec 13, 2016)

Yeah! i got the ai1000 and 2000 here .. ah crap i will test them now  some midnightsharpening 
You will actually get a mail from Shinichi on the next day (6hour difference for me in Germany for example gives a little lag)
Never had "custom trouble" with his stuff.


----------



## tehsan (Dec 13, 2016)

Matus said:


> I would throw in the AI #1000 stone from Schinichi Watanabe. At the moment he is selling them with Christmas discount. The stone does not feel as smooth as JNS1000, but it crazy fast. Not that I would have easy time to choose one over the other, but just to give you more options. Shinichi speaks rather well English, replies fast, and undervalues the packages, so you will not have to pay import duties. Ask me how I know
> 
> JNS 1k and 6k is definitely a good choice, though I would be intrigued to get the Matukusuyama from JNS instead of the 6k. That stone has blend of different grits and would give you a little more bite than the 6k.



The matukusuyama seems interesting as well. Anyone has experiance with it? How can I imagine it compared to the 6000?


----------



## Krassi (Dec 13, 2016)

Hiho!

i just tried the ai1000 and ai2000 (and 7 Jnats).
I compared the ai1000 with the JNS1000 directly (used a old solingen Carbon knife for the test and compared speed and scratch results and then a shiro kamo small Nakiri because of the straight blade.)
Actually i like the ai1000 more and more .. scratch patterns very similar not so strong and even.. but the ai1000 is way faster and the JNS1k was glogging faster with the swarf.
Well both are, but ai1000 less and not so much need for a diamond plate to get rid of it... ill get me one since its christmas price!!

I couldnt get warm with the ai2000.. well i only tested the blade flat on the stone and how the stones work,scratch and feel..my jnat ikarashi was more pleasant but it was just a first try ..
Well after a litle polishing with the ikarashi a clear separation of the polished innerlayer and a nice hazy outer layer came out instantly.. thats why i love jnats )

after that i tried everything that was lying around and checked the crazy kasumi and how they behaved with or without slurry...and baeeemm its 4 am ..

@tehsan
i would totally go for the 6k!! the creamy fealing of the 6k is unbeatable and my friend karnstein (he has the synthetic aoto matu... but he also bought my JSN red aoto).. i think the 6k is more a hit!

Seeya , daniel!


----------



## daveb (Dec 13, 2016)

tehsan said:


> The matukusuyama seems interesting as well. Anyone has experiance with it? How can I imagine it compared to the 6000?



I have Maxim's Matukusuyama and the Gesshin 6K S&G. Prefer the Mat... for Gyuto, Petty while preferring the 6K for slicers.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Dec 14, 2016)

Do you have a budget here that I missed? The Gesshin 16/6k diamond stones are fast as lightning and completely S&G, but pricey. I wish I'd gotten them right away, though.


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 14, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> Do you have a budget here that I missed? The Gesshin 16/6k diamond stones are fast as lightning and completely S&G, but pricey. I wish I'd gotten them right away, though.



Nah probably better to learn on something else.... and their biggest issue is you will never want or need another 1k or 6k stone..


----------



## Krassi (Dec 14, 2016)

"learning on something else" means paying twice and not learning on the best is a very bad advice.. i dondt get how a 16/6k will replace a 1k?
Edit.. Ahh i guess you meant "1/6k" )) ok that makes sense!! a lot sense )

i also thing of using a 1k Synthetic, then a Aizi and then Ohira and more if iam on rampage mode. 
Using 8 Stones Natural or not is actually stupid if i use them freehand, because the chance to mess up increases to much.

Those Diamond Stones seem good.. damned why are you telling me that 

I got a full set of "learning Shapton Glass stones" that are just dead money


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 14, 2016)

Because they are very fast cutting and probably less forgiving than a typical starter stone.

To each their own, I personally think I found learning on my JCK 400/1k and 6k generic stones more beneficial than I would starting with Jon's diamond set.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 14, 2016)

You could also just get the JKI 1k/6k combination stone. It's two full sized stones stuck together, not two half sized stones like most. Just a short 10 minute soak and you're ready to sharpen. I use this at work with a felt strop loaded with diamond for excellent results.


----------



## daveb (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm reluctant to carry my diamond plates to work. Would have to keep the eagle eye on them. Prefer synthetics for that.


----------



## tehsan (Dec 19, 2016)

I just ordered the JNS 1k and 6k. Free shipping applied even with the 15% discount. Sweet deal. I'll report as soon as I get them! Thank you everybody!


----------

